# possible WMA:Wimad[Drp] infection



## DreadPirate (Dec 6, 2006)

While DL some mp3s Avast notified me that malware had been detected, a dropper, WMA.Wimad[Drp] hidden in a WMA file. I moved the infected file to the virus chest and ran Avast virus scan of all local disks afterward which detected nothing.

Not sure whether or not it matters, but I didn't play the file. No symptoms so far as this only just occured, haven't even shut down yet.

Do I simply delete the infected file from the virus chest? And what steps do I take to ensure I am not infected.

A moments inattention and a brand spanking new PC is infected, disheartening...especially as my last one was fubared due to another trojan I picked up that time at a lyrics site, unfortunately before I knew enough not to visit them.

Hijack This log below. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:16:06 PM, on 7/25/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter\WMP54Gv4.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\SpywareTerminatorShield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxthon2\Maxthon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us&ibd=3080223
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us&ibd=3080223
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://127.0.0.1:4664/first_usage&s=RLtzQd8VAM9-7FsKzGPAxzX4OHQ
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareTerminator] "C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\SpywareTerminatorShield.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Terminator Realtime Shield Service (sp_rssrv) - Crawler.com - C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: WMP54Gv4SVC - GEMTEKS - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter\WLService.exe

--
End of file - 6730 bytes


----------

